# Watts 3/8 USG-B-M2 5 Bucks Each?!?



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Better place your order now before they sell out. These are the new M2 lead free model.

http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=232778


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Btw you have to look at the link on a mobile device. Otherwise you will get the desktop site and see a different price.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> Btw you have to look at the link on a mobile device. Otherwise you will get the desktop site and see a different price.


do you have the drums with that 100' of marko cable???think you will ever use it again???


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked at it on my desk top and saw 5 bucks. Is it for real?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I looked at it on my desk top and saw 5 bucks. Is it for real?


Well I purchased 10 of them and got an email with the receipt for 50 bucks plus tax and shipping.



sparky said:


> do you have the drums with that 100' of marko cable???think you will ever use it again???


I have them still, and doubt I will use them.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Better place your order now before they sell out. These are the new M2 lead free model.
> 
> http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=232778


They aren't lead free. 

edit 
I take that back it has LF stamped on the valve. But in the pdf specs it doesn't specifically call them out as being Lead Free.

Well after doing some more research the Lead free model number is LFUSG-B-M2 not USG-B-M2


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

justme said:


> They aren't lead free.
> 
> edit
> I take that back it has LF stamped on the valve. But in the pdf specs it doesn't specifically call them out as being Lead Free.
> ...


We shall see if they honor the purchase and see what models they ship.

Technically they are not allowed to sell units with lead in them unless they specifically tell you they contain lead and are not to be used for potable water.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well this morning I get an email stating they are out of stock of the item and cannot ship to me for 7 to 12 weeks. I said ok I can wait.

Then I get a call explaining to me it was a glitch in the system, and that should of been an item description only, it should of never gave me a price let alone let me put it in the shopping cart.

I explained to Emily that not only does the description states what model I was buying and the fact it let me purchase the item, they billed me, sent me a receipt, and sent me a note stating that it will take 7 to 12 weeks to get. Once the money was taken out of my bank it was as if we had shook on it. Now they are backing out of the deal. She got short with me and said she is refunding my money and I am not welcome to do business with them again then hung up on me.


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

That's crazy I ordered 8 of those yesterday got the exact same confirmation email and the same email this afternoon stating it would be a few weeks to deliver and sort for any inconvenience and I received a voicemail from Emily afterwork I did not have a chance to return the call are you telling me they are going To backout of the deal after taking my money?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you click the link it's now listed at $0.00 plus shipping.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

those normally sell for 70.00 dollars lol, I had my sales guy price them for me this morning and the cheapest we can get them is 52.00. She would have been really pissed if I had placed a order for 500+ yesterday.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They "Chicago Faucet Shoppe" deleted my account. Lol...I guess they weren't kidding when they told me I am no longer welcome to do business with them.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> They "Chicago Faucet Shoppe" deleted my account. Lol...I guess they weren't kidding when they told me I am no longer welcome to do business with them.


dang ratz,what you do to them people??????


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When they called me at first saying I had to pay the price difference or cancel the order I was insisting they honor the sale.

Then Amy contacts me by email telling me the product is no longer available and they have no choice but to cancel the order.

Lisa Madigan (Illinois States Attorney) is getting my complaint form.


----------

